
Twitter Now Using 'Spam' to Put Devs in a Corner - SunTzu9087
https://insights.dice.com/2018/07/24/twitter-spam-developers-pay-price/
======
alexc05
Ummm... given the global manipulation of political opinion by Russia this is a
minimum required step. Brexit, Trump, other massive global destabilization has
been delivered by using Twitter to artificially amplify destructive voices.

Save the outrage Nate Swanner the alternative is nothing less than the end of
western democracy.

